# where to put purigen



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

in another thread marius432 asked when to change or recharge purigen.

my question,I have some on the way." where" do i put it in my 75Gal? i have a xp3 canister and an ac110. Should i put it in the canister?on top of the bio? Or in the ac 110?on top of the bio? so I can rinse more occasionally? I usually rinse the pads in the ac weekly with my water changes.my canister only gets a cleaning every 2-3 months

my 90 has 2 canisters so it will be going in 1 of them obviously.. 
thanks for any help


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

All I can say is that Purigen is hard to deal with I think, I tried it 2 different times, 2 different ways with no luck, it's messy. I have 3 HOB filters and I ended up using Matrix in 2 of them and Matrix Carbon in one. You can get on the forum at seachem.com for better info. I know, not much help. Sorry


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

How can it be messy when its in a media bag?

About to try some myself, likely in an AC110 on top of the sponge and under the biomax (which will eventually be replaced with sponge anyways)


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

skurj. Is that where i should put it? I have sponge ,blue/white filter floss,then bio right now.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

The sponge is mech/bio filtration I would definitely put it after the sponge, I think that should be fine, but honestly I've never used it before. I consider it chemical much like carbon so would put it in the same place carbon would go. Pull the floss if you can and put the purigen in its place.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Really? no floss at all? that kinda scares me, but as you I have never used this product,,..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Floss is just polishing media, only time I ever used it, it clogged so fast I chucked it and haven't gone back..


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

In my XP3 filters I use from bottom up coarse pad, bioballs, coarse pad. Second basket gets medium pad ceramic rings medium pad. Top basket gets poly filter pad, 2 bags purigen 1 nylon bag of phosguard, then a fine pad. Some times when I clean them I use chemipure instead of purigen if it is on sale. All of my xp3 filters have the same setup in the bottom 2 baskets then depending on what is in the tank and what specifics it needs i adjust contents of top. On growout tanks I just use carbon in top basket between 2 fine pads. The purigen i use comes in a fine mesh bag and there is virtualy no mess involved with it.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

SupeDM said:


> In my XP3 filters I use from bottom up coarse pad, bioballs, coarse pad. Second basket gets medium pad ceramic rings medium pad. Top basket gets poly filter pad, 2 bags purigen 1 nylon bag of phosguard, then a fine pad. Some times when I clean them I use chemipure instead of purigen if it is on sale. All of my xp3 filters have the same setup in the bottom 2 baskets then depending on what is in the tank and what specifics it needs i adjust contents of top. On growout tanks I just use carbon in top basket between 2 fine pads. The purigen i use comes in a fine mesh bag and there is virtualy no mess involved with it.


Hmm , thanxx. thats helpful.interesting how you set up the baskets.I do this 
# 1 basket,I do coarse x2 ,med x2... # 2 basket.bio,more bio, #. 3 basket. fine & fine.I think that is what rena suggested and someone else. but I am open to suggestions..thanks


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I run ny XP4 in a similar way. I have the 2 30PPI course sponges, followed by 2 20PPI sponges in the first basket, and then in the 2nd basket full of biomedia ceramics, then the 3rd basket is where I put carbon when I run it, and the top basket 4 sheets of filter floss (polyester batting 5$ for a huge bag at walmart). The carbon/purigen can go either before biomedia or after, doesn't matter all that much from what I've read. I don't see how running other media in between the sponge filters would do much good as you want to filter from big to small. Too much waste will smother and starve the biomedia of oxygen/flow so why not try and filter out all the big waste before it gets to the biomedia. JMO and I am no expert, just based on what I've read and how I run my filters.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've used Purigen before with good results; I mostly used it for tannin removal. I however got lazy and never bothered to recharge it and simply took it out. I had it in my Marineland C530 canister and ran it in the top tray where the polishing pad would normally go. If you have a HOB filter like an AC, I'd recommend running it in there (after the sponge) so it's easier to maintain.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use it in all my canisters, it would be much easier to keep an eye on it if it was in a H.O.B 
The only issue I have with it is letting it go too long before recharging, that's my fault because I don't open up the cans often enough.
However you use it, it should be the last thing that the water passes through in your filter.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

noddy said:


> I use it in all my canisters, it would be much easier to keep an eye on it if it was in a H.O.B
> The only issue I have with it is letting it go too long before recharging, that's my fault because I don't open up the cans often enough.
> However you use it, it should be the last thing that the water passes through in your filter.


What Noddy says...
Seachem's website also suggests putting it there. I made a mistake and bought the Purigen without the bags but took someone's advice and used one of my old pantyhose as a bag and it has been working great. Problem is the pantyhose is black so I cannot see if the Purigen needs recharging so I just have to make sure I do it every couple of months.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

While the AC110 is an excellent filter the XP3 will provide maximum results. From the bottom of the filter it should be mechanical, biological, chemical (Purigen).


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> I've used Purigen before with good results; I mostly used it for tannin removal. I however got lazy and never bothered to recharge it and simply took it out. I had it in my Marineland C530 canister and ran it in the top tray where the polishing pad would normally go. If you have a HOB filter like an AC, I'd recommend running it in there (after the sponge) so it's easier to maintain.


well thats where i put it for now. its not time for the canister maintenance yet. 


NJmomie said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > I use it in all my canisters, it would be much easier to keep an eye on it if it was in a H.O.B
> ...


ok



rupertoooo said:


> While the AC110 is an excellent filter the XP3 will provide maximum results. From the bottom of the filter it should be mechanical, biological, chemical (Purigen).


gotcha
wow. thanks everyone!!


----------

